# Tomcat Neu Starten



## DonCorleone (17. April 2004)

Moin Leute,

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit dem Tomcat. Wenn ich im laufenden Betrieb des Tomcats ein Package in meiner Webapplikatione reintue, dann funktioniert nichts richtig. Ich muss Tomcat stoppen, Package in mein WEB-INF Verzeichniss kopieren und dann Tomcat neu starten.
Das ist aber ziemlich blöd. Da ich in einer Produktionsumgebung nicht den Tomcat neu starten kann/darf. 

Ist das normal bei Tomcat ? Können die neueren Verisionen von Tomcat > 3.0 das besser händeln?


----------



## herpes (19. April 2004)

hi
es gibt bei tomcat die moeglichkeit 
nur die applikation neuszustarten und zwwar uber den 
tomcat manager

gruesse


----------



## fluessig (19. April 2004)

BTW: Es wäre wohl schon aus Performancegründen dienlich mal eine neuere Version zu installieren (vorrausgesetzt alle Applikationen laufen dann noch). Die aktuelle Version 5 ist sehr flott.


----------



## janosch (25. April 2004)

moin!

Also ich bin auch grad dabei java servlets zu lernen und hab dazu auch den Tomcat instaliert .Jedoch hate ich damit genau das gleiche problem wie du.
Mein Tip schau dir mal den Resinservletserver (http://www.caucho.com/) an der Funktioniert 1a.

mfg janosch


----------



## Valentin- (25. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von janosch _
> *moin!
> 
> Also ich bin auch grad dabei java servlets zu lernen und hab dazu auch den Tomcat instaliert .Jedoch hate ich damit genau das gleiche problem wie du.
> ...



also wie Herpes bereits sagte einfach mal Tomcat 5 nehmen und die
Apps im Tomcat Manager neustarten. Dann ist auch der Tomcat einfach.


----------



## Weinteufel (18. August 2005)

wenn du deine angegraute Version nich kicken willst kannst du im ordner bin (glaub ich) der Katze die datei shutdown bla und start bla finden (batch-Dateien) und dir nen Shortcut aufn Desktop legen.
bei der 5er vers. gibts da den manager wie der herpes schon schrieb.

Gruß Alex


----------

